# Overige rubrieken > Stellingen >  Stelling: Ik imiteer drankgebruik

## Leontien

> Als je geen alcohol wilt drinken, mijd dan kroegen en drinkende vrienden of vriendinnen. Onderzoek van psychologe Helle Larsen toont aan dat je meer alcohol nuttigt in gezelschap van zware drinkers.


nu.nl

Ik ben benieuwd of je dit wel eens bij jezelf gemerkt hebt. Ga jij ook alcohol drinken wanneer anderen dat doen? Of ben je de eerste die het voorstelt en de rest volgt jou? Of maak je echt je eigen drankkeuzes?

Geef hieronder je mening!

----------


## Abbigail

Ik ben geheelonthouder en drink totaal geen alcohol.
Ik kan er niet van genieten en het smaakt me niet.

----------


## rudolf1959

Hallo allemaal,

Iedereen moet het uiteraard voor zichzelf weten, maar ik was vroeger een stevige drinker en dronk dagelijks, meer dan goed was voor me, alcohol ( bier , en mixdrankjes). Uiteindelijk heeft dat tot grote problemen geleid en ik zat in een huwelijkscrisis. Ik ben later met drinken gestopt en heb mijn huwelijk kunnen redden. Als ik erop terugkijk komt het het echt door mijn loopbaan die ik destijds had bij een krijgsmachtonderdeel, alwaar veel gedronken werd toen. Zodoende ben ik jaren en jaren verslaafd geweest aan drank (alcohol). Ik ben blij dat ik het onder controle heb en drink nog maar zelden of nooit, hooguit op een feestje of receptie, maar al helemaal niet meer als ik achter het stuur moet gaan zitten, No Way! Whahaha, als ik tegenwoordig een pilsje pak, omdat ik dan zo'n dorst heb, of bij de Indische rijsttafel, dan moet ik er echt geen 3 of meer nemen, want dan voel ik de ellende al opkomen en smaakt het me gewoonweg niet meer! Ik zal anderen er nooit toe aanzetten om te gaan drinken ( alcohol), ik weet zelf wat het is en hoop andere mensen, die problemen hebben met alcohol, er snel uit zullen komen, want het is echt waar: "Drank maakt meer kapot dan je lief is" , je sociale contacten, je relatie, je werk en bovenal je gezonde lichaam gaat ervan naar de knoppen, dus mensen, drink gezellig, drink met mate!!!
Vriendelijke groetjes!!

Ruud, Leiden.

----------


## Abbigail

Je hebt eruit geleerd Ruud.
Het is niet goed voor je hersenen en je lijf en inderdaad drank maakt alles kapot.

Ik heb nooit gedronken, het smaakte me niet en nog steeds niet.

----------


## rudolf1959

@Abbigail,

Ik ben het helemaal met je eens!

Nooit aan beginnen ook hoor!

Groetjes!

Ruud.

----------


## Taboca

ik drink bij hoge uitzondering eens een glaasje, over het algemeen drink ik geen alcohol.

----------


## christel1

Ik drink wel eens een glaasje wijn bij het eten en in de zomer een biertje op een terras maar verder drink ik altijd water en ik voel ook nooit de drang om alcohol te drinken, ik zit er niet naar te snakken zoals sommige alcoholisten wel doen, ik kan gerust leven op water en brood. 
Bij mijn ventje is het geen probleem, die is allergisch of hypergevoelig aan alcohol, wordt er flink ziek van en gaat dan flauwvallen en kotsen, dus die drinkt nooit, heb ik dus altijd een BOB. En ja alcolholgebruik kan veel kapotmaken, erg genoeg....

----------


## Dokterskind

Het verhaal van Ruud is idd leerzaam en zal bij velen anderen al zo voorgekomen zijn.
Bij de stelling "alcohol drinken is sociaal" hebben we het ook al een beetje erover gehad eigenlijk. Uiteraard verschillen alle meningen hierover weer per individu aan hand van wat je meegemaakt hebt en wat je ervaringen zijn met alcohol.
Om mijn persoonlijke bijdrag aan de stelling te leveren: Ik drink niet regelmatig, pak wel eens een pilsje savonds int weekend of als ik uitga. Als mensen in mijn omgeving dan wel stevig doordrinken merk ik wel dat ik gewoon meedrink, mits ik geen verplichtingen heb de volgende dag. Als ik de volgende dag vroeg op moet of gewoon geen zin heb in drank, is het voor mij echter geen probleem om niet of weinig te drinken.

----------


## rudolf1959

@Dokterskind,

Dank allereerst dat je het leerzaam vind, wat ik schreef! Fijn dat jij het wel onder controle hebt, als je wat drinkt, maar kijk alsjeblieft uit met dat "gewoon meedrinken" , want voor je het weet drink je een sloot leeg en gaat je lichaam ervan naar de gallemiezen, en daar is het veel en veel te kostbaar voor, ja toch? Maar chapeau dat je het toch in de hand hebt, knap hoor, er zullen velen zijn die dit niet kunnen zeggen! Maar daar integen zullen er ook weer velen zijn die het dan weer wel in de hand hebben, knap hoor!
Veel geluk en wijsheid allemaal!

Ruud, Leiden, Zuid-Holland.

----------


## rudolf1959

@Christel,

Ach meis, ik kan het nu ook hoor, leven op water en brood, maar eerlijk is eerlijk, een heel goed glas wijn bij een goed stuk vlees of vis is echt niet te versmaden, lekker hoor!
Ach lieve Christel, als het maar met mate is kan het echt geen kwaad, en jij zal dat zeker en vast doen! ;-)

Liefssssss, xx, Ruud, ;-)

----------


## christel1

@Ruud, nee ik heb gezien wat dit te weeg kan brengen en eerlijk ik ben er geen voorstander van... een vriendin van mij is echt verslaafd en ze zat eens zonder wagen en ik had voorgesteld om met haar boodschappen te gaan doen omdat ze wel ver weg woont van een dorp. Het 1ste wat ze deed bij het binnenkomen bij Lidl waar ze zogezegd nog nooit geweest was was 24 halve litertjes bier in haar karretje droppen en nog 6 trapistenbier.... dit was voor als er "bezoek" kwam, ik vraag me af hoeveel bezoek je dan eigenlijk verwacht ? En dan bij Delhaize heeft ze ook nog 2 flessen bier gekocht voor haar "stoofvlees" te maken.... en ze is bij de AA maar eigenlijk bedriegt en beliegt ze zichzelf en zet ze zichzelf ook voor schut. Een vriendin en ik weten van haar drankprobleem en eerlijk ze ziet er niet uit, je ziet echt dat ze alcoholverslaafde is, dikke buik, dunne beentjes en een rode neus en gezicht, opgeblazen ook.. en ze heeft al eens in het ziekenhuis gelegen met een pancreasontsteking en de arts had haar verwittigd dat ze niet meer mocht drinken maar toch doet ze verder. 
Mijn vriendin en ik, ja wij kunnen haar maar raad geven, haar man is weggegaan, haar dochter ziet ze nog maar ééns in de week voor een paar uurtjes, ze staat op invaliditeit, heeft rugproblemen maar een normale bureaujob zou ze perfect aankunnen want ze heeft nog altijd haar ontslag niet gekregen op haar werk maar wij weten ook vanals ze daar 1 voet binnenzet dat ze dan wel daadwerkelijk gaat onslagen worden want die zien dat ook als iemand een drankprobleem heeft. 
En wat wij niet snappen is dat ze blijkbaar nooit door de mutualiteit/zorgverzekering wordt opgeroepen met haar medisch dossier ? En wordt alcoholisme dan tot een ziekte verklaard ? Dit vind ik maar pas erg voor mensen die echt ziek zijn en echt invalide zijn want die worden wel degelijk elk jaar opgeroepen voor controle..... en zwartwerken kon ze ook wel en het was geen bureaujob dan zal ze geen last gehad hebben van haar rug ? Terwijl ze in een bank werkte en daar een bureaujob had, dan zou ik persoonlijk wel weten wat kiezen hoor.... 
En nu gaat ze verhuizen maar ze wil wel dat iedereen van alles voor haar doet maar het moet allemaal volgens haar zin zijn, alles MOET afgewassen worden voor ze het in de kasten zet, alles MOET gestreken zijn voor ze het in de kast hangt, ja dan haken wij af hoor, wij willen wel helpen maar geen poetsvrouw spelen voor onze dame die echt niet graag werkt, ik denk dat ze in de puberteit blijven steken is, voor alles heeft ze iemand nodig om haar handje vast te houden maar blijkbaar niet voor het naar binnen kappen van haar dagelijkse eenheden bier.....
Ik heb ook een huishouden te doen, heb ook de zorg voor mijn kinderen en de kinderen van mijn tweelingzus en dan doe ik ook nog een gedeelte van het huishouden van mijn vriend.... ik kan me niet in 7 kappen en heb ook maar 2 handen en ik moet ook voorzichtig zijn met mijn gezondheid..... en ja ik ken zeker mijn grenzen qua drankgebruik, ik denk niet dat ik aan 1 eenheid per dag kom.... ik drink nog altijd het liefste water of frisdrank op basis van water, wat hebben ze er heel veel van in NL.... smakelijk

----------


## rudolf1959

@Christel,

Ja, dat beschreef ik al hé, dat er zoveel mensen zijn die verslaafd zijn, maarja, die zul je altijd wel blijven houden, echt waar hoor. Ook heb je dan nog de probleemdrinkers, waar jouw vriendin volgens mij bij hoort, die moeten eigenlijk geholpen worden door een psychiater, maarja, vertel ze dat maar eens! Verders heb je helemaal gelijk hoor Christel, denk aan jezelf! Iemand helpen is helemaal niet slecht ofzo, maar als ze de boel bij elkaar liegen en bedriegen dan is dat toch water naar de zee dragen en zonde van je tijd!

Groetjessssssss, liefs!

Ruud, Leiden, Zuid-Holland, xx

----------


## christel1

@ruud, 
wij hebben haar al gezegd dat ze zich moet laten opnemen om eindelijk van het drankprobleem af te komen maar ze wil niet en wij kunnen haar niet tegen haar zin laten opnemen hoor, daarvoor moeten haar ouders, haar HA en haar dochter beslissen... maar ja ze kan haar hond zogezegd niet missen terwijl mijn vriendin een boerderij heeft waar hij mag gaan logeren... maar we hebben samen al besloten dat we onze tijd er niet meer gaan insteken, zoals je zegt het is water naar de zee dragen... en elke keer komt ze af met een ander excuus waarom ze gedronken heeft zelfs in de voormiddag....

----------

